# digifant upgrades..



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

what would be some really good digifant upgrades for a stock motor besides headwork and intake and exhaust, b4 i get a cam i would like to know what kind of software and/or ignition system should i use. budget is in order here. dont think i want stand alone but motronic i think is calling my name.


----------



## JoggerNot (Nov 6, 2009)

if u want motronic why are you asking about digi upgrades?







mm well a chip is always nice. u can replace old parts with new ones like new knock sensor, o2 plugs wires rotor cap etc and get some lost hp back. not much software for digi. iv looked arround and I cant find any at least...the list kinda goes on.


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (JoggerNot)*

like i am sayin. i am on a tight budget but do have a DD. i just want my gti up to par. all the little stuff is done at the moment. i am about to get a chip from TT and a cam. looking to get headwork and intake work. alreadt have TT street/ sport header.
looking to get some stuff done..


----------



## mk2allday (Apr 27, 2007)

a couple nice bolt ons for digi tt has a knock sensor bushing. that will give you a few extra ponies, get a bmw 5 series mass air sensor. look into the fourms for the correct year and make i belive its a 1990 525. if not just get the intake adaptor. get a msd blaster 2 coil and some nice hot plugs and new wires, audi 5k trottle body,and advance your timming a few hairs some 89 octaine in and go for a ride


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (mk2allday)*

good pointers there!! will be cheking that stuff out. i remember from way back in the day that the MAF and the audi throttle body was an upgrade for my rabbit but i will be looking inot that ASAP!!!!!! WORD!


----------



## WaterWheels (Aug 14, 2005)

Just a note about that BMW MAF swap. If the area of the MAF is smaller then the area of the throttles then going to a larger MAF can aid in flow. Only other thing I'll say about it is, do the math and save your cash.


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

get yourself a digifast chip. search ebay for it. doesn't bump the power up by much, a few ponies maybe, but definitely improves throttle response--even in an auto! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (rjev)*

they are cheap off of ebay but what is the quality . i don't see any brands i know . TT has a chip but i think it is 120 bucks.


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (soontobe83)*

anyone know where to pick a Weber throttle body with adapter plate?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: (soontobe83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soontobe83* »_anyone know where to pick a Weber throttle body with adapter plate? 

I have one


----------



## rjev (May 29, 2009)

vwpilot sells the digifast chip. he was selling them on ebay and the tex for a while now. search ebay, not sure if he's still selling em but it's worth a look. best $50 I ever spent on my mk2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: (TheBurninator)*

wanna sell that set-up?


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *soontobe83* »_wanna sell that set-up?


sure. you will need to retrofit switches on it.


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

how much and do you want to ship to 27260?? what type of retro fitting are you talking about??


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (soontobe83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soontobe83* »_how much and do you want to ship to 27260?? what type of retro fitting are you talking about??

It is made for old rabbits, there are no throttle switches on it at all. I will PM you pics tonight


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

will be here after 9:30. got a meet to go to..


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (soontobe83)*

anyone know of some good injectors for the gti 8v digi?? i have g60 injectors in at the moment just looking to squeeze as much out of this motor as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *soontobe83* »_anyone know of some good injectors for the gti 8v digi?? i have g60 injectors in at the moment just looking to squeeze as much out of this motor as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Those injectors are too big unless you have a chip made that is for those injectors. Otherwise it will run rich as hell.


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

i do run rich but i have decked head from 4 thousands and a digifast chip in and a race header with str8 pipe all the way. but at the moment i am using as a doner car for my jetta


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *soontobe83* »_i do run rich but i have decked head from 4 thousands and a digifast chip in and a race header with str8 pipe all the way. but at the moment i am using as a doner car for my jetta


The stock injectors should keep up with that no problem.
If you do go to bigger injectors you need to have a chip that is programmed for those injectors.


----------



## 90JettaCoupeNW (Oct 22, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

I have a 90 Coupe with Dig- so far I have 
a tt chip-
http://techtonicstuninginc.com...d=488

an euro-sport cold air intake with -
http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...r.htm
an ABD Racing Big Bore Intake-

http://abdracingwerks.com/Merc...0.911

I don't know how much extra horse power, but I do know that i got rid of the "digi-lag"
and my throttle response is way better

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









and this site was helpful-
http://fuelie.tripod.com/intro.htm


----------



## edub122 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (90JettaCoupeNW)*

Where did you get the digifast chip? I dont see one on ebay, theres a few that claim to eliminate digi lag but i havent seen the digifast chip?


----------



## soontobe83 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (edub122)*

yeah the ones on ebay are garbage! dont buy unless you find the right company..


----------



## edub122 (Mar 17, 2010)

*Re: FV-QR (soontobe83)*

Anyone deal with sns tuning or in motion tuning?


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (soontobe83)*


_Quote, originally posted by *soontobe83* »_anyone know of some good injectors for the gti 8v digi?? i have g60 injectors in at the moment just looking to squeeze as much out of this motor as possible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I'm not intimately familiar with the inner workings of Digi 2, but there should be some level of compensation and a safety margin built into the system. I would guess about 10%. Without changing latency and scaling for different size injectors you can easily outrun what the computer can correct. Now you're making less power and getting worse fuel economy. You should only change to bigger injectors if you know you're running out of fuel in the top end, otherwise you're just wasting time and power.
A better way to add a bit more fuel if you don't have the option to properly calibrate the ecu for bigger injectors is to bump up base fuel pressure a bit. Flow ratings are given for a specific pressure, typically 3 bar. By upping the fuel pressure a bit, you increase the flow rate of the injectors a bit. It's a bit crude to be sure, but a much better solution that dropping in much larger injectors.
Of course that means you'll need an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and a pressure gauge. This is the best bolt-on regulator you can get for a Digi 8v hands down. You may find it cheaper elsewhere though, I know I payed less when I bought one for my old E30. http://www.lindseyracing.com/L....html 
Again though, if you haven't outrun the stockers, adding bigger injectors is just going to make less power. Also FYI, they are just standard Bosch style injectors, the same that 5l mustangs and countless other vehicles use.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *draculia* »_
I'm not intimately familiar with the inner workings of Digi 2, but there should be some level of compensation and a safety margin built into the system. I would guess about 10%. Without changing latency and scaling for different size injectors you can easily outrun what the computer can correct. Now you're making less power and getting worse fuel economy. You should only change to bigger injectors if you know you're running out of fuel in the top end, otherwise you're just wasting time and power.
A better way to add a bit more fuel if you don't have the option to properly calibrate the ecu for bigger injectors is to bump up base fuel pressure a bit. Flow ratings are given for a specific pressure, typically 3 bar. By upping the fuel pressure a bit, you increase the flow rate of the injectors a bit. It's a bit crude to be sure, but a much better solution that dropping in much larger injectors.
Of course that means you'll need an adjustable fuel pressure regulator and a pressure gauge. This is the best bolt-on regulator you can get for a Digi 8v hands down. You may find it cheaper elsewhere though, I know I payed less when I bought one for my old E30. <a id="link_22" href="http://www.lindseyracing.com/LR/Porsche/944FUELREGULATORSDDAMPERS/LR-4037.html" target="_blank">http://www.lindseyracing.com/L....html</a> 
Again though, if you haven't outrun the stockers, adding bigger injectors is just going to make less power. Also FYI, they are just standard Bosch style injectors, the same that 5l mustangs and countless other vehicles use. 


No need for an adjustable FPR... there are larger factory ones


----------



## draculia (Feb 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (TheBurninator)*

Well of course there are higher pressure OE ones, but typically only in .5 bar steps. If I'm going to do something as heavy handed as bumping up base pressure for more fuel, I want more resolution than 7-8 psi steps. Not to mention the fact that if you don't get it right the first time, you'll have to buy again.


----------



## TheBurninator (Jan 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *draculia* »_Well of course there are higher pressure OE ones, but typically only in .5 bar steps. If I'm going to do something as heavy handed as bumping up base pressure for more fuel, I want more resolution than 7-8 psi steps. Not to mention the fact that if you don't get it right the first time, you'll have to buy again. 


You are talking about tuning digifant 2... This resolution isn't going to make a difference. Your AFR's are still going to be all over the place.


----------



## kroutbrner (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (90JettaCoupeNW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *90JettaCoupeNW* »_I have a 90 Coupe with Dig- so far I have 
a tt chip-
http://techtonicstuninginc.com...d=488

an euro-sport cold air intake with -
http://www.eurosportacc.com/eu...r.htm
an ABD Racing Big Bore Intake-

http://abdracingwerks.com/Merc...0.911

I don't know how much extra horse power, but I do know that i got rid of the "digi-lag"
and my throttle response is way better

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









and this site was helpful-
http://fuelie.tripod.com/intro.htm

I am a big fan of TT products! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

